# betta



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

does anybody know how to cure gill fungus cuz i think my betta has it


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

What are the symptoms?

I am always so hesitant to prescribe anything on the assumption of what someone believes w/o symptoms.

Not that I think I know more, but, honestly, it's because I would rather say nothing at all than tell someone to use copper..etc. and not know anything else.

Name everything you have in the tank with the betta.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> What are the symptoms?
> 
> I am always so hesitant to prescribe anything on the assumption of what someone believes w/o symptoms.
> 
> ...


 Good Point, why have you descibed us with the disease you have suggested, we just would like some reasurance for best help :







:

Fungus usuallt starts on dead or dammaged body parts. Like a ound or a battle scar...etc...
It is also unafected by the use of antibiotics as it is a form of plant life


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

add some salt and raise the temp to 82


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

what kind of salt just normal table salt or seasalt or a special medicated salt?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

aquarium salt


----------



## bloodredpiranha (Jun 17, 2003)

the best way to cure cure gill fungus on a betta is put it in the piranha tank









(aka Death in #'s)


----------

